# So. Cal Mini Meet Saturday June 6th.



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Saturday June 6th.


Rowland Heights Park


1500 Banida Ave, Rowland Heights, CA


1500 Banida Ave Rowland Heights, CA 91748 - Google Maps



Do we want to BBQ anything?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Im in, cant wait 

Food?


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

circa40 said:


> Im in, cant wait
> 
> Food?


That's *Food* :snacks:


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

what time? I have some stuff scheduled that day, but depending on time, might be able to make it.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

fredridge said:


> what time? I have some stuff scheduled that day, but depending on time, might be able to make it.


Hey Fred,

The earlier the better I would say start at 10:30AM till ???


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

damn, 99.9% sure i get the privilege of working that day


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Aw You guys SUX! I'll be In Fremont Celebrating my Birthday....


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm in as usual. as long as nothing comes up. Great spot. 

I can bring my grill if needed.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I'm in as usual. as long as nothing comes up. Great spot.
> 
> I can bring my grill if needed.


I think bringing the grill is a good idea and I'm glad you like the spot.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I think i can make it to this. Still not 100% sure but I will do my best. I'm gonna have no car to listen to tho  

I'll just have to make it up by spending more time in other people's cars.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

I have to say.. i really hate this post count requirement for the classified section. I am just 3 posts away from being able to list my amps for sale.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> I have to say.. i really hate this post count requirement for the classified section. I am just 3 posts away from being able to list my amps for sale.


Eugene,

What Amps?


Answer this and you'll only be shy two posts.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

hahaha thanks michael.

I'm selling my arc amps to make some room in my car for some changes 

FD4150 & FD1200.1

I've really enjoyed having these amps. It's been a great experience using arc amps for the last 5 years or so. Good company, people, and products. Their customer support is top notch. Actually don't mind keeping them for another system someday but thought I'd post them for sale anyway.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> hahaha thanks michael.
> 
> I'm selling my arc amps to make some room in my car for some changes
> 
> ...


What Amps are you going to get?


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Image Dynamics Q amplifiers 

I've been eyeing them since they came out and finally just decided to take the plunge. I'm pretty damn excited. We got some other changes coming so stay tuned. Can't give all my secrets away before it happens.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Image Dynamics Q amplifiers
> 
> I've been eying them since they came out and finally just decided to take the plunge. I'm pretty damn excited. We got some other changes coming so stay tuned. Can't give all my secrets away before it happens.


Damn,

You're starting to sound like Jim.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Just wanted to surprise you guys at the next show.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

eugene said:


> Just wanted to surprise you guys at the next show.


I got a surprise for you; you can now post your Amps for sale.


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks, Michael.. I just did.


----------



## dalucifer (Oct 8, 2007)

depending on time i might be in.. I have another meet up i need to be at that day..


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

I will most likely show up .. with no sub... in my car that is getting stripped slowly but surely. Time for a new car and a new build.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

my surprise is that i pressed a few more buttons...


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> my surprise is that i pressed a few more buttons...


Tuning buttons?


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

im in.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> Tuning buttons?


hey, don't push my buttons!

Yeah.. tuning buttons. That's my only new secret because it's free


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> hey, don't push my buttons!
> 
> Yeah.. tuning buttons. That's my only new secret because it's free


Yeah, I've been pushing those buttons a lot myself.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James,

Are we going to BBQ anything?


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

I may be doing an install that weekend . . .if not, I will come with my new and much improved system. With all due modesty . . . it will make you cry.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

SoCalSQ said:


> I may be doing an install that weekend . . .if not, I will come with my new and much improved system. With all due modesty . . . it will make you cry.


Todd,

I really hope you can make I would love to hear the new and improved version. 
I would also like to get your opinion on my recent tuning from a judges prospective. :blush:


----------



## atsaubrey (Jan 10, 2007)

blah blah blah.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SoCalSQ said:


> I may be doing an install that weekend . . .if not, I will come with my new and much improved system. With all due modesty . . . it will make you cry.


Oh man, Todd's bringing the Lambo door-ed Kia !!!!!! 
I am in!! :laugh:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I got the grill & i'll bring some 3-4lbs.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> I got the grill & i'll bring some 3-4lbs.


I'll bring something as well. :snacks:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm getting a belly, maybe I should bring salad.


----------



## emrliquidlife (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm going to try to make this. I'm going to be wired for active. Anyone want to lend some ears to help tune things in?

Veloze if you come, I can get you the Damplifier.

Ed


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

it'll be nice to see what you have actively brewing Ed


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

James Bang said:


> I'm getting a belly, maybe I should bring salad.


welcome to the club 

What should I bring? Ice? drinks? again? lol


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

Well I'll be here for this I'll bring somemore of the chicken hot links. probally bring some Tri Tip also......Now Who's gonna bring cake & Ice Cream for my B-DAY?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

NismoV35 said:


> Well I'll be here for this I'll bring somemore of the chicken hot links. probally bring some Tri Tip also......Now Who's gonna bring cake & Ice Cream for my B-DAY?


:crowngrin::clown:epper::dunce2::smash::wacky::hat::balloon:



I get excited when someone says Tri tip  JK. * SQ BBQ BDAY BASH! *


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

NismoV35 said:


> Now Who's gonna bring cake & Ice Cream for my B-DAY?



:balloon:
:beerchug:
:gossip:

It looks like I'll bring the Cake.


----------



## SoCalSQ (Oct 7, 2008)

atsaubrey said:


> blah blah blah.


And a hearty blah blah to you !

Seriously tho, can't wait to her the "new and improved" system.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

is the Korean National Soccer team gonna be there again ?


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

SoCalSQ said:


> And a hearty blah blah to you !
> 
> Seriously tho, can't wait to her the "new and improved" system.


Esotar? Improved speaker. yes
Your new amps? ummmmm 
You should compete too in ISQC, with us, Todd, just like the good ol days..


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Anybody live near me???? 

I'll pay for gas if someone picks me up (and drops me off) 

My car will be under construction that weekend and my brother will be using my other car so that leaves me stuck at home unless someone is kind enough to chauffeur me around.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

oh well, missing this by one week, i will be down there weekend after this one...have a fun time guys  


p.s. i will be bringing something down to hopefully keep you guys company in the lanes in socal


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

ill bring something to grill too.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

dual700 said:


> You should compete too in ISQC, with us, Todd, just like the good ol days..





simplicityinsound said:


> p.s. i will be bringing something down to hopefully keep you guys company in the lanes in socal


It's a good thing I've been tuning or you Pro's would eat me alive.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> is the Korean National Soccer team gonna be there again ?


dont' worry, you can easily park ON their little KIAs.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> dont' worry, you can easily park ON their little KIAs.


James,

Chad has made a lot of comments regarding your Dog's Balls. He wants you to bring him to the Park so someone can get a non contaminated photo (without ID Horns).


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


>


That's the one  he wants one that's not so horny.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> .


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

Damn i wish i didn't have to work tomorrow fellas, i am addicted to the meets!! On a side note, any of you that make it to Marv's are going to be seeing a very different and finished install in my car then, so I am very happy about that.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

AndyInOC said:


> Damn i wish i didn't have to work tomorrow fellas, i am addicted to the meets!! On a side note, any of you that make it to Marv's are going to be seeing a very different and finished install in my car then, so I am very happy about that.


Sheez saving that for them foreigners up North. :knife:


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

Looks like there's a chance of rain tomorrow...


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> Looks like there's a chance of rain tomorrow...


I was worried about that with the showers we had today...

We'll see in the AM


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

eugene said:


> Anybody live near me????
> 
> I'll pay for gas if someone picks me up (and drops me off)
> 
> My car will be under construction that weekend and my brother will be using my other car so that leaves me stuck at home unless someone is kind enough to chauffeur me around.


Hey Eugene,
I have visitors (relatives) in town, but I'm gonna sneak out for a while.
I'm in Los Feliz and can pick you up around 9:45
Not sure how long I'll be able to stay.
If your interested PM me.
Craig


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

What time are you guys starting the meet/BBQ? I'm going to do some maintenance on my poor Altima that has been falling apart. I think I should be able to stop by for a little while. Still no changes to my setup. =( I had no idea about this meet, but good thing I washed and waxed the car today.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

10-11am.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I don't think rain is going to be a problem. The last time it rained on us it wasn't that bad.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Is anyone bringing a grill?

I can't hang out too long today guys


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I got the grill and about half a bag of charcoal.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I'll check if I have any more charcoal along with some tasty stuff...


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

I'll bring some ice and a couple cases of water.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It was another fun day the Park. 

It was good to see everyone again. I wish I had listened to a couple of cars that took off early; oh well maybe next time.

The cars that I did listen to have improved and that's always a good thing.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

I enjoyed myself, the food, and the company 

It was very nice to see you all again. Great time as usual.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

BTW 

Thanks to everyone that brought Food


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a great time hanging out with everyone, the weather held up pretty good and we didn't have any rain. The food was great , James can definitely handle the grill!


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Neel said:


> Had a great time hanging out with everyone, the weather held up pretty good and we didn't have any rain. The food was great , *James can definitely handle the grill![/*QUOTE]
> 
> We can't forget the other Grillmaster, David!
> He had delicious chicken legs, sausage, and Tritip done in no time flat!
> ...


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Had a great time yesterday just chillin. James hooked up the carne asada, and the park was very low key. lots of little league baseball and families. I still did'nt get to listen to James's new tune and a few others.....next time.

I had to leave early because of family duties, but will see you guys soon.

Paintball / sq meet next time??


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Thanks again for all of your input. 

I was able to incorporate all of it this morning and the Car is happier. 

Well maybe not the Car, but I am.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Had a great time yesterday just chillin. James hooked up the carne asada, and the park was very low key. lots of little league baseball and families. I still did'nt get to listen to James's new tune and a few others.....next time.
> 
> I had to leave early because of family duties, but will see you guys soon.
> 
> *Paintball / sq meet next time*??


dang, that sounds fun. just make sure to bring some seat covers, because paintball will cause for some dirty mofos. Next weekend @ Temecula?


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

nobody going up to the modesto show next weekend?


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

eugene said:


> nobody going up to the modesto show next weekend?


Too far for my old geezer car.

how was the *HIGH* soundstage?:laugh:


----------



## eugene (Nov 17, 2008)

Lol.. way to be obvious.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

eugene said:


> Lol.. way to be obvious.


yeah, sealing under the dash helped a bunch with the stage height. The CCF i used was green, too.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> yeah, sealing under the dash helped a bunch with the stage height. The CCF i used was green, too.


James,

I think out of all the Cars (since we started our meets) yours has improved the most.


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> James,
> 
> I think out of all the Cars (since we started our meets) yours has improved the most.


yeah, it used to be pretty ****ty. :laugh:


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

Word of the day: terrorize.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

James Bang said:


> Word of the day: *Terrorize*.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome meet guys and whoever who helped organized and plan it. My apologies for coming empty handed, I'll bring something next time. The drumsticks were really good. Kinda wish I could have tried the Tri-tip though. 

I got there pretty late, but there was still a good number of people there. I haven't listened to some of your guy's rides in a while, but I have to say all the vehicles I listened to have improved A LOT. I wish I had some new gear or could fix up my old hoopty. Wish I could have listened to more cars, but I got there pretty late.

James Bang: I think as far as SQ wise, your car hasn't sounded this good since I listened to it about a year or two ago. Having the tweeters up in the A-pillars an on axis really helped you out a lot of imaging. Your front doors are pretty solid, really good job on the sound deadening and acoustical treatments. 

Micahel: Imaging is pretty wide in your car and it sounded A LOT better than the last time I remember listening to it. Keep up the good work on tuning. 

Jose: I liked listening to your car a lot. Tonality was really good with those Phass speakers. Clean install as well too. Keep up the good work with tuning. 

I wish I had more time and dinero to work on my car. Looks like there is going to be some tough competition in the Rookie class now. Reminds me of the days when Lowell, Albert and I used to battle it out at those Image Dynamics shows.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

hey guys, sounds like it was great as usual, sorry I missed it, didn't get out of work until 3


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I had a great time as well. 

Overall a awesome weekend for me....just picked up the fit


----------



## James Bang (Jul 25, 2007)

fredridge said:


> hey guys, sounds like it was great as usual, sorry I missed it, didn't get out of work until 3


we were there til about 6-7pm 



circa40 said:


> I had a great time as well.
> 
> Overall a awesome weekend for me....just picked up the fit


Time to strip the interior bare butt naked!  I can't wait to see what you end up doing with that car audio-wise.


Maybe next time we can find a better spot for our meets so we can easily enjoy our grub and demo at the same time. This meet was a little difficult to jump from car to car and demo.

Also, it was nice to have the San Diego guys drive up to hang out. It's really a pleasure and it makes us (me at least) feel honored that you guys make the drive (kevin k. & Danny). 

I missed a few cars to demo as well. I missed Kevin's new ribbons and Todd's new 3"s that's worth more than my car. There's always a next time.


----------



## Jayvuu (Dec 11, 2007)

fun times. cant wait til the next one.


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

I was happy to have been able to get up to the get-together. Although, I think I'm going to have to revise my attendance logistics... I got there around the time it was due to start, 10 or 11, and it was Todd, Vin, and myself and by the time things got rolling, I had to leave. After having only listened to two cars. 

Thanks to Todd and Danny for letting me listen to their systems and, also, for listening to my Accord. Todd's car was excellent and had exceptional balance. Those Dyn 430 3" mids are beautiful little gems. There was just a bit of loss of focus or phasiness around certain bands that I could detect mostly with female vocals. Danny's horns were nice to listen to and I'm looking forward to the cleaned-up install of the horns and a little ID participation... should be a great outcome. And, not to mention, the addition of that Behringer. 

Eugene, I look forward to seeing and hearing your new install.

James, I'm sorry I didn't even have a chance to hardly talk with you let alone listen to your car and all the progress you've made.

Michael, good luck with tomorrow and please keep me posted.

Eng, now that I know your neighborhood I can stalk you in my spare time. :idea:

Anyway, I'm glad to have at least gotten up there and been able to say "hello!". And, thanks Todd and Danny for your compliments on my system.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

Michael and James thanks for organizing.
It was was a fun day, and goes by to fast. It seems that there is never enough time to listen to all the systems and talk to everyone as much as you would like. So , I look forward to next time.
Craig


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

kevin k. said:


> Eng, now that I know your neighborhood I can stalk you in my spare time. :idea:


:gossip: 
Sorry to show up late, forgot that Saturday was wife's follow up after her lasik on Friday. I thought I won't make it at all. Sorry to miss you guys, especially Todd's lambo-ed Kia 
I saw big red came outta rest room then walked away though..


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

CraigE said:


> Michael and James thanks for organizing.
> It was was a fun day, and goes by to fast. It seems that there is never enough time to listen to all the systems and talk to everyone as much as you would like. So , I look forward to next time.
> Craig


Is this Craig with the Corvette that we met at Starbucks with Bing sometime ago?
I thought I recognise you at the meet.


----------



## CraigE (Jun 10, 2008)

dual700 said:


> Is this Craig with the Corvette that we met at Starbucks with Bing sometime ago?
> I thought I recognise you at the meet.


Eng...that was me. Sorry I missed you.
Hope to see you at the next one.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

CraigE said:


> Eng...that was me. Sorry I missed you.
> Hope to see you at the next one.


haha, I shoulda introduced myself sir. Your bit1 kinda threw me off, IIRC you didn't have that. :laugh: My bad!
Next time then, I'll definitely introduce myself..


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah Eng, I saw you and got skurred


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Why dont you guys get pix?
its been some time since iv seen a palm tree!!


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

sr20det510 said:


> Neel said:
> 
> 
> > Had a great time hanging out with everyone, the weather held up pretty good and we didn't have any rain. The food was great , *James can definitely handle the grill![/*QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

eugene said:


> nobody going up to the modesto show next weekend?


ME ME ME! I'll be there in Molesto....


----------



## donpisto (Jul 26, 2006)

Been out the audio scene for quite some time....I miss it too. Miss the meets quite a bit 

Should be able to make it to the next one. Probably will have some guests with me so they can get a taste of what real SQ is.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

eggrolls were off the hook  thanks nismos!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I thought Carlos brought the Egg Rolls.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

BigRed said:


> eggrolls were off the hook  thanks nismos!!





michaelsil1 said:


> I thought Carlos brought the Egg Rolls.


I brought the egg rolls!
I guess the Mexican bringing eggrolls got him 

Its all good! Salsa and eggrolls next time


----------



## NismoV35 (Aug 30, 2008)

sr20det510 said:


> I brought the egg rolls!
> I guess the Mexican bringing eggrolls got him
> 
> Its all good! Salsa and eggrolls next time


Yeah WTF?! I'm Mexica, Blacka, NESE!
Get it right I Cook ALL!


----------

